# Can you put a plow on 88 F-350 Diesel 2 Wheel Drive Dump



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

Every plow manufacture site I go to says Ford does not recommend putting a plow on this vehicle? It is a 1988 Ford F-350 Diesel 2 wheel drive 5 speed dump body. Does anyone know if this is possible and what model plow would work? I was just going to use it as back-up plow truck when the other trucks are down. Thank you for your help.


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

wait, the plow sites you go to say that FORD doesn't recommend it? that's a little weird.
I'm not an expert on this, but I believe you can still put a blade on that truck, you may not get as great traction as you would if it were a 4x4 dually, but that doesn't mean you can't still try. 
I've seen the most insane vehicles around CNY with plows on them, everything from MINIVANS and 2WD S10's/Jeeps. Seriously what are you going to plow with a 2WD S10?

Anyway, I'd say you'd be able to put a plow on that truck, and still be able to plow with it some what well.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I think the question is why would you want to put a plow on that truck? 

Plows are a lot of money. Why wouldn't you want to attach it to a more efficient truck so you can make your money back quicker?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mnglocker;1152466 said:


> I think the question is why would you want to put a plow on that truck?
> 
> Plows are a lot of money. Why wouldn't you want to attach it to a more efficient truck so you can make your money back quicker?


What is wrong with the truck?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

cretebaby;1152469 said:


> What is wrong with the truck?


>DRW trucks have less ground pressure on the rear wheels, hence less traction,

>Manual trucks are fine for really long runs where you'll never need to shift, otherwise you'll burn the crap out the clutch. Let's not forget shifting a stick while running plow controls are a skill set of their own.

>It's old, _very old_, for a work truck. Corrosion has to be dissolving everything that holds the truck together. You'll spend more time fixing it that you will using it.

> That old 6.9 IH Diesel is a dog, good luck getting to all your accounts fast enough.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

i don't see why it wouldn't work. We plow with a 1-ton dually and 95% of the time its not in 4 wheel drive. If you have some good tires on the rear and some weight it should push just fine!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mnglocker;1152483 said:


> >DRW trucks have less ground pressure on the rear wheels, hence less traction,
> 
> >Manual trucks are fine for really long runs where you'll never need to shift, otherwise you'll burn the crap out the clutch. Let's not forget shifting a stick while running plow controls are a skill set of their own.
> 
> ...


Not one of those are really a legitimate reason and the last one is just plain ignorant.


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

I said early it is going to be a back-up plow truck. Hoping to put a used plow on it. The other Fords are much newer and are 4 x 4. The 88 is in perfect shape no rust anywhere. Anyway, with that being said I went to Western quick match and yes it says Ford does not recommend putting a plow on this vehicle. Meyer does it even give you the option, and Boss says must be 4 X 4. I just want to know what used plow to look for for. Maybe I can get this Dog to plow. It's no screamer but man its reliable. I just want to know if there is a plow that works I wasn't asking for work truck opinions. But thanks for advice. I didn't realize it was old.


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you to the guys that actually are trying to help. I appreciate it.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I would go ahead and do it. We had a 1980 dodge 1 ton 2wd that we ran a plow on for years. A little weight in the back and it was hard to stop. Remember you are cleaning off in front of you so unless your on ice your pretty much running on clean pavement. It saved us many times when we got in a pinch.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

I used to plow with an 89 f 350 dump (all though it was 4 wheel drive). But I was able to plow with it in 2 wd occasionally definitely couldn't do it for every storm. Just make sure you have some weight in it or you will be all over the place. Also that engine is a beast might not be the fastest but it will go through a building.


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks. Does anyone know if there is a plow set-up that would fit the 88 F-350 2 wheel drive?


----------



## mtnzone (Apr 8, 2008)

mnglocker;1152483 said:


> >DRW trucks have less ground pressure on the rear wheels, hence less traction,
> 
> >Manual trucks are fine for really long runs where you'll never need to shift, otherwise you'll burn the crap out the clutch. Let's not forget shifting a stick while running plow controls are a skill set of their own.
> 
> ...


whhhhoahhhhh slow down buster I have one as you can see in my signature and my guys love it.. We did replace the old 6.9 with a 7.3 two years ago but if the truck is in good shape and you take care of it. THEE 88 will do just fine.

To the the original poster . Remember it is how you take care of your truck that will matter and make the truck last. Dont pull a newbie wannabee snow plower and plow fast drive 30 miles an hour in to a snow banking and generally doing stupid stuff. just take care of it..Now mine is 4 wheel drive and automatic, but I know quite a few guys that plow with a standard and do just fine. Old school guys.

why the hell would you ride the clutch??? ..lol... learn to drive a standard and the clutch will last you.that being said I would much rather use a automatic. and do..

Also as long as your not using the truck on hilly terrain the 2 wheel drive will be fine add aggressive tires. and add some weight to back, and dont be stupid. Pretty simple really.

So yes you can use that truck. Are there better ones? more than likely.. well yes actually there is but where Im from YOU use what you got and make it work..

good luck dont let anyone tell you you cant..


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

tglasslawncare;1152600 said:


> Thanks. Does anyone know if there is a plow set-up that would fit the 88 F-350 2 wheel drive?


I would think the mount for an 88 f]F-350 would be the same for 2 or 4 wheel drive. Same frame and everything. If its not, a good welder could make it fit pretty quick.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

i think he just wants to know what brand of plow to put on it...period


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i have a 97 f350 2wd dump and I plow every storm with it. I have an 8.5' western Unimount. i wouldnt go with anything smaller, u need it wide enough to clear a path for the rear duels when it is at full angle. i use it mostly for commercial lots and only a few drives. i have a Vbox in the bed loaded with salt for weight. You will need 1.5-2 ton in the box to give you the proper traction.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

I had the same truck as the OP, 1988 F350 2wd CC 5sp with flat bed.

Installed a 8.5 western cable, conventional plow. The plow frame truck side needed modification to raise the mounting point. Carried about 1000lbs of counterweight and good rubber. It plowed just fine, however you need to plow smart to avoid getting stuck.

Plowed this rig for 5 years, only needed one clutch in its ten year life span.


----------



## mtnzone (Apr 8, 2008)

I think in all honesty anything really would fit as long as the weight wasnt huge. You can find good use fisher mm1 fairly cheap or MM2 go with a 8' blade to lessen weight. but the frame for a 4x4 versus a 2 wheel drive in the fords in that year range are the same. 

You should be fine ..

Remeber hey dont recommend it but doenst mean you cant do it.. what is the worse thing that is going to happen your going to lose your warranty on the truck.... hahahaha


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes the frame from 4x4 and 4x2 are the same. You need 8.5 ft to clear the wider rear duals.

The frame will need to be modified to level the a-frame.


----------



## mtnzone (Apr 8, 2008)

And dont worry about modification it is fairly easy to do


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds good. I have to check my warranty. Oh man it ran out 19 years ago. I hope my clutch holds up and it dosen't rust. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh ya its a 7.3 International Diesel mnglocker not the 6.9. Not that it makes a difference both non turbo. Thanks for 2 cents.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I wouldn't go with less than 9' on a dually.



tglasslawncare;1153140 said:


> Oh ya its a 7.3 International Diesel mnglocker not the 6.9. Not that it makes a difference both non turbo. Thanks for 2 cents.


In '88?


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

1988 7.3L yes 86 and 87 6.9L


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

I just fabricated a mount for our old standby 85 2wd f-350 I used an EZ Classic meyers tube mount for an 03 F-350, It was very simple to do. Any competent welder can fit up some brackets for just about any mount from another truck. We use our truck to haul around one of our 1.8 stainless air flos and thought since we had some extra plow parts laying around we mine as well make it a back up truck just as you are thinking! Go for it


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

My dad actually prefer's a 2wd for large areas. If you'd watch him plow you'd know why and steer clear . Just needs weight in the back like a heavy Salter.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

tglasslawncare;1152600 said:


> Thanks. Does anyone know if there is a plow set-up that would fit the 88 F-350 2 wheel drive?


we have a 94 F350 2WD DRW 1 TON Dump we plow with and I put an old 8' Boss RT2 straight blade on it and have used it every year since 07 and we have had some monster storms i've plowed with it in...36'' in 08, 24'' in 09, 26'' 10 and its BEEN FINE.

All these cry babys and little girls on this site and in general need to quit crying and whining you can plow FINE in a 2wd DUALLY!! We put 1.8 ton of sand in the ass end and it goes fine. It will spin a little on ice but what wont? The ONLY challenge is getting lot to lot when the weather is ****** but that's why it does our 5 acre site primarily and maybe the bank in town. They make awesome lot trucks. Do it, you will be fine. Don't listen to people that have never done it or aren't skilled enough to do it properly!!! GOOD LUCK!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

*Picture*

Here is a picture of the truck I am asking about. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

that thing will push like a dream


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

I have western mount from 99 F-450 that I am not using it is from an old western unimount plow. Anyone think it could be fabricated to work? Maybe I am reaching but its here.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice truck. Fisher made a Speedcaster set up for that exact truck back in the day. There were these long pieces that went under the truck to the tranny area for bracing. Nice truck there. Put 2 tons of sand in the back and go like hell. I'd keep chains handy just in case.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

No the frame horns from 88 to 99 are very different. I tried frm the 88 to a 97 and ended up having a custom one made by a welder.


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

i have an 86 otherwise the same with a 9 ft fisher and it plows great. fisher frames ARE different for 2 or 4wd anybody who disagrees can check on fishers website., just put a plow on you will be fine


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I have the same truck only its a 93 with a 7.3 powerstroke motor


The reason they don't recommend a plow on it is the front end..in short, because of the weight of the diesel engine the front end won't support the weight of the plow. Just take a minute and look at your front axle gvw and then add it up.

It has nothing to do with traction, a manual or auto tranny or anything else.


Look for another truck---you will destroy the truck by hanging a plow on it. I'm sure that there are people that have done it and milked it for a few years, but in the same light, there's a one ton f350 around here for sale with a 4 yard sander on the back. If they can't do the math then the person who they run into will. Some people are just stupid.


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats what I was wondering. But when you go to the plow manufacture sites the engine type does not make a difference. The simply say 4 wheel drive only for my year and model. I have another truck I was just thinking of running this one as a back-up.


----------



## mtnzone (Apr 8, 2008)

tglasslawncare;1156786 said:


> Thats what I was wondering. But when you go to the plow manufacture sites the engine type does not make a difference. The simply say 4 wheel drive only for my year and model. I have another truck I was just thinking of running this one as a back-up.


Just do it and stop worrying about it...you got guys on this site that have used this same truck and right around the year.. telling you that you will be fine.. you have toehrs on here that tell yu dont do it.. it is your judgement, but as I told you I have one it is not one of my main plow trucks but a back up and it is just fine..


----------



## BrainFreeze2 (Dec 17, 2010)

*2wd plowing*

I have no problem in my 2000 F450 2WD. When your plows down your tires should be on clean asphalt, some weight in the back= Traction


----------



## BrainFreeze2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Any UNI-plow mount can be fabbed with the right welder


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

tglasslawncare;1156786 said:


> Thats what I was wondering. But when you go to the plow manufacture sites the engine type does not make a difference. The simply say 4 wheel drive only for my year and model. I have another truck I was just thinking of running this one as a back-up.


REALLY----here's the notes straight from the fisher easy match system database for a 2wheel drive, f350 with a diesel engine....this was for an 8ft hd straight blade---the min width you'd want on that truck.

*
Recommended with optional heavy duty front suspension package only - (F150 3800lbs., F250 4600 lbs., F350 4X4 4800 lbs., F350 2WD 4000 lbs.). Not for use on Diesels.
*

Its due to the axle rating. And like I said, you can weld on the brackets, mount the plow and probably drive fine for years---but I pity you in court if you hit someone and they have a decent lawyer. This isn't about being a ***** or a tough guy, its about its about following the engineering that was done for you.

And please notice that a one ton truck probably has a gvw of 10000-12000lbs. My truck has a dump body on it and has an empty weight on the scales over 9000 lbs. So that means to stay within mfg specs you can't go loading 2 tons on there and be legal. Any other suggestion is BS. 
Will the truck put up with it? Sure. If you cant stop on the snow and hit Missy, good luck to you.

So sure, you can put 2 tons of sand in the back, mount a plow on the front and go for it---that's up to you. I can tell you that without some degree of decent weight in the back you're going to be spinning your wheels.
You can easily see that there are people on this site adding a plow and a load of rear weight. I'm just stating the numbers and the facts--it's your choice. The good news is that there aren't many DOT guys around in a snow storm.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That engine is IDI not powerstroke. Until 1994.5 I believe that they add turbo then it powerstroke.


I have 87 F350 2wd dually that I am plan put western 8'6 with extend wing on it. 

My f350 have 11k GVWR but reg bed. Weigh about 6500 lb. That 460 with C6.


My Buddy have 95 F350 diesel dump they use 8;6 plow but problem is mount so too low to ground due tiny tires was 215/85/16 so they upgrade to 235/85/16 so it beast plow rig with 3K lb in bed.


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

When I went to the Fisher quick match and put in 1988 F-350 is automatically defaults to 4X4. But your points are well taken Truck weighs in almost 8000lb and its gvw is 12,000lb on the title. Thanks


----------



## Brian in MO (Feb 1, 2010)

MahonLawnCare;1153710 said:


> All these cry babys and little girls on this site and in general need to quit crying and whining you can plow FINE in a 2wd DUALLY!! We put 1.8 ton of sand in the ass end and it goes fine. It will spin a little on ice but what wont? The ONLY challenge is getting lot to lot when the weather is ****** but that's why it does our 5 acre site primarily and maybe the bank in town. They make awesome lot trucks. Do it, you will be fine. Don't listen to people that have never done it or aren't skilled enough to do it properly!!! GOOD LUCK!!!Thumbs Up


Couldn't agree more. If you have it, and it's paid for then what do you have to loose? Around here MO dot has several 1 ton dually dumps that are 2 wheel drive with plows on them. They are mainly just cleanup trucks but they use them for everything when the need'em. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Milwaukee;1157788 said:


> That engine is IDI not powerstroke. Until 1994.5 I believe that they add turbo then it powerstroke.
> 
> I have 87 F350 2wd dually that I am plan put western 8'6 with extend wing on it.
> 
> ...


Specs for the non turbo diesel unit. Weight is about 920 lbs.

7.3L IDI Specifications:
Manufacturer: International
Production Years: 1988-1994
Applications: Ford F250, F350
Configuration: V-8
Block/Head Material: Cast-iron/Cast-iron
Displacement: 444 cubic inches, 7.3 Liters
Compression: 21.5:1
Bore: 4.11 inches
Stroke: 4.18 inches
Injection: indirect injection (IDI)
Aspiration: naturally aspirated, non-turbo (turbo version 1993-1994)
Weight: 920 lbs (approx)
Peak Horsepower: 185 HP @ 3,000 RPM (190 w/ turbo)
Peak Torque: 360 lb-ft. @ 1,400 RPM (388 w/ turbo)
Reputation: Reliable, later became 7.3 Power Stroke

You have an 11000 gvw truck that weighs 6500 lbs??


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

tglasslawncare;1157798 said:


> When I went to the Fisher quick match and put in 1988 F-350 is automatically defaults to 4X4. But your points are well taken Truck weighs in almost 8000lb and its gvw is 12,000lb on the title. Thanks


Front axle capacity needs to be at least 6000lbs. Check the sticker inside the driver side door. If not 6000,some companies won't mount the plow. 
I used to have an 88 with the 7.3 idi. Tough motor indeed. 
I currently have a 08 f350 drw 2wd diesel with 8'6 Boss. It does a great job with weight on the back. You have better ground clearance than I do. The newer trucks are low in the front, unfortunately. 
Nice truck, btw.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

we have a curtis 9 foot plow with wing on a 97 ford 2 WD dually with a service body. the lot it works at is a automotive plant it does fine...If it starts to spin we throw a little more salt in the rear end. we normally carry around 1200 pound behind the axle and it does fine..I try to utilize everything I own for snow and ice management...We have even spread salt with our perma green machine on a site that has a lot of sidewalks and man doors to do.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Kramer;1159364 said:


> Specs for the non turbo diesel unit. Weight is about 920 lbs.
> 
> 7.3L IDI Specifications:
> Manufacturer: International
> ...


It reg cab with bed. It have those alum box mount on reg bed. Like mobile freezer rig.

I compare to my 95 F250 4wd with heavy flatbed 6K lb so I thought my F350 should be closely to 6500 lb.


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

No sticker in door. The guy I bought off of replaced the doors.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It on cab. No sticker on door.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

If this truck can apparently plow, yours would be even better.


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

Must of been removed then and painted over.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i had an 88 F-350 diesel dually 2 wheel drive just like that with a meyers classic mount and a C-8.5 plow. worked great for 17 years before i sold it. the guy i sold it to still plows with it, and has never had any problems with it. i did however have to replace the clutch and flywheel at around 160,000 miles, because the dual mass flywheel fell apart. it now has close to 300,000 miles on it. 
don't worry about what the books say. the warranty is expired, you don't have to worry about voiding the warranty if you put a plow on it. 

and for the nay-sayers, dodge says you can not put a plow on a 3500 diesel 4 door cab pickup because it overloads the front axle weight limit. 
but ya know what?? just about every single dodge 4 door diesel truck i see has a snow plow on it.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

My truck and plow set-up aint recommended either but it works like a charm..wesport
The Co I sub for has an 87 f-350 dump diesel with a 9' fisher and under tail gate salter.. it plows every storm


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

Rebert, is your F-350 2 wheel drive. Do you have any pics of your set-up? Thanks


----------



## greeneslawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

meyer makes a mount to fit your truck, its mount part # 17096 the truck im going to be using is a 1988 f350 2wd with the the 5.8 gas motor 5 speed. the truck only has 65,000 original miles. so u should be fine but were i live we dont get that much snow, id say no more than 6-8 inchs. a couple of times a year.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

We run a 73 F350 2wd dump with a 4 spd. With 1.5 tons of salt in the bed, 390 2bbl motor, and 4.56 gears it tears through the snow as well as the 4x4 01 chevy dually. We have some really aggressive tires on the rear as well. The plow is an old 7.5 ft meyers with an E47 setup. if the bed is empty though it is all over the road. 1.5 tons of salt in the bed really makes this thing bite into the snow. We could not fine anyone who had the brackets for this to mount the plow so we fabbed our own out of 2" square tubing and used a newer meyers upright tube for a quick mount--a few hours later the plow was on. The 88 should plow real nice--just get some weight and really aggresive tires on the back. payup


----------



## bah1491 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a 1991 f-350 2WD with the 7.3IDI and it does terrific. I have a 8' dump body with the stahl L boxes. It has the meyer classic mount on it.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

You can put a plow on anything.

They make brackets for that truck for any brand plow...

get a salt spreader, fill the bed with salt and go make money.

It you have any tractions problems, get a set of chains....


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ Says it all. You can put a plow on anything. My father in law in the 70s put a plow on a all wheel drive suburu.


----------



## tglasslawncare (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. Thats what I was thinking. I plan to use it for a back-up but who knows. It may prove to do better than 2000 F-250 4x4. Anyway, I appreciate everyone taking the time to give input. Thanks again.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

4x4Farmer;1152485 said:


> i don't see why it wouldn't work. We plow with a 1-ton dually and 95% of the time its not in 4 wheel drive. If you have some good tires on the rear and some weight it should push just fine!


Bingo! My flatbed dually dodge only sees 4wheel on really steep stuff or when the v box gets empty . I stopped reading the thread early, so sorry if you decided something already and I am late to the game. Good tires and lots of weight will make it an animal! Just be smart about what you ask it to do and you will love it I am sure. 2 wheel drive is great, much easier on the drivetrain and turns so much tighter. I kinda hate grabbing the lever anyhow, feels like I am cheating :laughing:


----------

